# Homesteading Singles Thread July



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

As nice as last months thread was, it's now time to start the new one so that I can drool over what everyone else is doing and harvesting while I'm still looking.

I did go to the farmer's auction the other day and going to try and get there Wed. so that maybe I can get something to put in some jars.

I also have 2 more houses that I'm lining up to go look at this week.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Went to the livestock auction today with DD. She wanted a rabbit for her birthday. She got a beautiful young NZ red doe about 9 weeks old.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm stuck in Atlanta on an assignment, so my garden is getting too little attention lately. I did weed the Cayenne pepper, eggplant, and winter squash over the weekend, but a lot more work is needed. The asparagus bed is very weedy again, and it seems like it was just yesterday that I weeded it completely. Oh well, after the next rain when I'm home I'll get at it again. My brother called earlier to say he had sprayed the cows for flies and to alert me not to do it again when I get home (...little danger of that from 45 miles away and still not sure when I'll be able to bug out for home). He was happy when I told him to pick and use the turning tomatoes. I'm not sure if I'll be canning any this year, but I always look forward to that first vine ripened tomato sandwich. It's the only time I used sliced, white bread in the house, and pretty much the only sandwich upon which I spread mayonnaise. Dang, now I'm hungry.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Don't sweat the weeds. Asparagus are weeds themselves and great at competing once established. Scarlet peed on DD lol.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Are you sure Scarlet is not a Rhett. Sounds like a boy rabbit.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

staked about 50 maters up today.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

We've been having so much rain the last few days and heat too that I can't tell where my beets end and the weeds begin. Ugggh. Tomorrow I'm going to try and fill in the holes where beets and beans didn't come up, get some weeding done, a few errands ran and I've got a little bit of freelance work to do. Should keep my mind off of my impending "bull ride." LOL Most likely it's just gonna rain again tomorrow. It came down so hard and fast this morning that I actually had standing water on my patio--that's never happened. Probably a blessing in disguise that those bunnies didn't make it. Don't know where I would have gotten scuba gear that tiny for them.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

rain let up enough for me to stick about 40 sweet tater cuttings in the ground.they were all sprouty and frugal me says waste not want not....never done them like that before.time will tell how well it works out.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I now have about a yard of compost to amend my garden; I have to pull off the grass clippings 1st. Planning on lifting my struggling (read: drowning) plants and see it that helps. I have compost rings and will probably pick up some fresh horse poo but am still hoping to also get a bit of composted cow and horse goodies which I can add right now. Have to go buy some Sevin or something like it--I've been putting it off but can no longer or there won't be a leaf in my garden left. Darnit! Where are my lovely praying mantis I had in MD? I am so not into spraying....


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Let's see, working, working some more when I come home, being awakened to work. Repeat.
Oh homesteady stuff - ummm, I finally got to vacuum on Sunday, does that count?

So while I've been covering two other service manager positions (I'm a coordinator, not a manager), management made a splendid decision that I'd make a good service manager - you know, as in 24/7 on call 365 days a year have no life kind of job. They ran it by me last week without mentioning a key component - SALARY - and then advised me today that I was under serious consideration, again, no mention of salary. 

I'm willing to consider having no life for a while if the money is right because:
a. I'll pay off debt faster
b. Good for the resume should I wish to contract later
c. They agreed I did not have to work Sabbath (well, that's a given, I don't do it)
d. Once debt is paid off, then I can save cash for a place if still alive, not brain dead and not partnered. 
e. I can work in more remote time

The down side - it's truly a lifestyle, not a job. They are tethered by laptop and cell phone always, including vacations. All SM's have working vacations. I'll also have to complete some certification schooling. 

I really will hate losing what little free time I have now, but at my age, and having to start over (yet again), I can't see that I could turn it down and be acting in my best financial interests. Existing SM's earn six figures - but I won't as I'll be the lowest totem pole SM (unless they give me one of the Big 3 accounts); however, it should raise me several pay grades, and into another tax bracket...lol!

Since the bank recently put me on notice of foreclosure and I had to beg and borrow to bring the loan current and keep my buyers in the place, seems the only viable option right now. So you might never see me if I get this job...lol!

The only nice photo I have is of this passion flower; I've not even had much time to observe beauty, just work, work and work. Oh, and try not to get flooded with 5" of rain since Friday 
Editd to add: But my lettuces are still growing...wooT!
View attachment 11847


~ST


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

This weeks project was Strawberry Rhubarb Jam (from the ball complete book) which turned out awesome!










The first thing I did with it was make thumbprint cookies for this weeks lunch treats.










I also gave the lemon balm a hair cut and dried leaves for tea.










And a new one for me this year is this little Cayenne Pepper that I'm growing as an addition to the spice cabinet.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Spent most the day till 5 00 waiting for JD to refix my Bailer tie mech. Ill likely spend the morning, and evening putting it back on the bailer and retiming it. Its too hot here to work in the sun past 10 till around 5. Yesterday I got a cage built outa the orange construction plastic barrier fencing to put in 6 roosters Fri night and take to the sale Sat morn EARLY.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

]Do not laugh at my pitiful garden. Sure, I could have used more liquid fertilizer and bought Sevin to combat the bugs but I am still trying to do this naturally in a virgin bed comprised of "soil" I don't understand because I do not want to kill off potential future beneficials.. So I found about a yard of compost, pulled back the grass I'd scored last week, put down 4" over all and put the grass back. I sprinkled DE on the leaves or what is left of them hoping to delay poison. So now I watch and wait...

This is nearly a crosspost because I asked if anyone had ever had bush beans start rooting on the stems (think tomato). Mine are.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Loving the pics!

That jam looks soooo good.

And Katy, a pitiful garden's better than what I have right now.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, we've had enough rain, and cooler than normal temps that alot of folks is stunted or drowned. They say we've had the wettest June on record since 1933.
It's too wet for a mule or tractor most places!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes all that wetness made for the most mosquitoes I've ever experienced while picking black and red raspberries. I had repellent and one of those hunter netting 
things on and DD and her little friend were too hot to help me so they just sat in the sunshine eating berries in their shorts.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Some of the black ones I prefer, but everyone else prefers the reds. I didn't place the daylilly bud, but hey looks good. We stir fried those. I'm going to add that the flowers previously are sweet like lettuce daylilies and peppery nasturtium as part of a salad.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

days and days and days of rain....66f in july....way better than 100f plus last 3 year.there was a small break in the rain and i dug my elephant head garlic.washed and trimmed and drying on the table in the outdoor kitchen.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Sliced up 3 more bags of bell peppers and added to my growing gallon bag of banana peppers. This is the 2nd go 'round on canning tomatoes, plus had a about another pint bag that I froze. A lot of green ones still hanging out there. Just waitin' on the speckled butterbeans to get through blooming. Won't be long until this one is in the books.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow! I get home and all of you have been so busy. Meanwhile I laid around dreaming of my garden and canning. Lots of weeds out there that I can see from the door. Will do a more thorough inspection in the cool morning--that's relative it's supposed to be around 80 in the early morning here.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Leslie, I'm glad to see you're home and as chipper as ever! :bouncy: I was going to post after I fixed something to eat and ask if anyone knew how you were doing.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Yep, a very nice surprise to see you here, and posting and talking about getting back in the groove. Hope all the wet weather has left y'all alone for awhile. Its been here for the last few days, and looks like some more on the way. 

Welcome back Leslie!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

tilled the wet garden out and planted about 30 baking potatoes that was all sprouty...see if they make anything.harvested my sweet onions...pitiful i tell ya....things dont grow when its 45f and raining and snow mixed in for 60 days straight.the last few weeks it been raining about every other day or everyday....forcast next 10 days....rain everyday....i tell ya though..it sure beats those 100plus day temps....but it sure is sweaty drippy at 65f at times....ewwwww...roflmao

lifes a garden...dig it

garden on yall !!!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

elkhound said:


> lifes a garden...dig it



LOVE this!!!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> LOVE this!!!!!



is not mine......

lifes a garden...dig it...by joe dirt


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

elkhound said:


> is not mine......
> 
> lifes a garden...dig it...by joe dirt


 Got to ask, planted first Elephant garlic last fall along with perrenial leeks. I found alot of little bulblets attached to the garlic heads. I wonder if you ever planted those, and how long till they make heads?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

plowhand said:


> Got to ask, planted first Elephant garlic last fall along with perrenial leeks. I found alot of little bulblets attached to the garlic heads. I wonder if you ever planted those, and how long till they make heads?


no idea about them...go up in garden section and ask martin or lorichristie


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Everything is finally filling in and the new fence trellising is working exactly like I'd hoped. "I love it when a plan comes together."










Echinacea is soooo close to blooming. It's about 4.5 feet tall this year and chock full of buds.










And one last goodie to plant, I brought home a pair of hardy kiwi with my employee discount this week to add to the front yard.










My urban homesteading buddy Carilee sent me home with some Amish Friendship Bread Starter and I used half to make a pair of some of my prettiest loaves yet. They are from this recipe: http://www.friendshipbreadkitchen.com/pantry/artisan-afb


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

elkhound said:


> tilled the wet garden out and planted about 30 baking potatoes that was all sprouty...see if they make anything.harvested my sweet onions...pitiful i tell ya....things dont grow when its 45f and raining and snow mixed in for 60 days straight.the last few weeks it been raining about every other day or everyday....forcast next 10 days....rain everyday....i tell ya though..it sure beats those 100plus day temps....but it sure is sweaty drippy at 65f at times....ewwwww...roflmao
> 
> lifes a garden...dig it
> 
> garden on yall !!!!


I've never heard of planting potatoes in July.. !!! Have you done that before??


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bostonlesley said:


> I've never heard of planting potatoes in July.. !!! Have you done that before??


nope...the problem is the availability of seeds taters.by now they are all gone.if i had been on the ball local place gave away bushels 2 weeks ago of unsold certified seed taters.


according to virginia farm bureau service all of va. is a 2 crop state.i still have a solid 90 days till first frost.so i tossed in the sprouting taters to see if they will make.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]gfeDVkTdM6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I did the garden inspection this morning. Green beans are gonna have to be replanted. Very few came up and the weeds are so deep. Peppers seem stunted but have produced a few already--mostly the banana peppers. Gonna pick those off and hope it helps the plant take off a little bit. Stuff on my patio fared pretty well. The rolling herb garden is doing good and the blueberry bush I planted in the autumn has three berries turning blue!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

elkhound said:


> nope...the problem is the availability of seeds taters.by now they are all gone.if i had been on the ball local place gave away bushels 2 weeks ago of unsold certified seed taters.
> 
> 
> according to virginia farm bureau service all of va. is a 2 crop state.i still have a solid 90 days till first frost.so i tossed in the sprouting taters to see if they will make.


 I'd not imagine that East Central MO differs too much from your area... Heat, humidity.. Blech.. If yours grow, I'll try it next year .. Lol


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

I was in Florida during the prime season for summer planting, so no annuals so far this year. Been picking and freezing lots of blueberries, though, and clearing brush to make the land and fencing more accessible. The driveway has undergone some improvements, and the yard is getting bigger again, with the help of a bobcat we've been renting for the paying gig.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Today we finally let the cows out onto the new pasture we've been fencing. It took a little feed to entice them to and through the new gate, but they are out and about checking it out now. It's about 30 acres, but only 10-12 of it is in grass. Still, it should hold them for several weeks while we let the older, more established pasture recover. With all the rain, it's in pretty good shape anyway. 

I'd like to get in the garden, but it's been raining off and on all day (and all weekend and most all of this past week). Things are so saturated you can sink several inches on what was once solid ground, let alone the softer soil in the garden. Weather and circumstances permitting, I'll be picking my neighbor's blueberries in the middle of the week (some plants his now deceased brother had started and he doesn't like to pick them). My berry bushes "jumped" this year, finally, but they are still 2-3 years away from producing well. My older brother's thornless blackberries are bearing very heavily and routinely sending our shoots. Hopefully next year I can grab a few of these and start my own little patch of blackberries. This year with the pasture project, the hay, and the work gig in Atlanta, there's been too little time to work on the important stuff. I need to re-retire.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I had to rebuild the transaxle in my lawn tractor, next is the little tiller


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Gonna put hay through my bailer tomorrow. Im sure it wont tie, But its all together again. IF I pay 90 ea for 2 rods, and likely another 25 ea for a couple other smaller rods that rub up against the first set of rods, Im sure to around 95% it should tie. Ill likely order them tomorrow whether it bales or not. TO BE SURE. I got the money now, And, I likely wont have it later. With what ive spent on it, I wont save a dime by bailing it myself as opposed to having somebody bale it round for me, BUT, Ital be done and ill have it for other years, in other fields.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Been putting off mowing the grass till yesterday. Wanted to let it make good seedheads. hope I waited long enough? It's buffalo grass, and makes a heavy sod with a fine blade. I bagged all of it with the push mower since the rider is down, and I havn't figured out how to make it run.

Bagged it to spread seed on the areas that need it. Don't know whether the seed will last long enough to get out of a drought, but I'm told they will last for years. I priced BG seed this spring for a just in case need. It was $36 a pound!

Most of what I call my lawn was started from a few small patches of buffalo. I would cut a shovelfull off and transplant. When it was big enough to be mowed, I would bag or rake, and scatter the mulch. Back in the day when we had irrigation water, I would flood the yard. It did make it worthwhile!

Weedier parts I used for mulch around trees. I've lost most trees that were planted this spring, basically nut trees. THey were/are all mulched heavily, I bring home around 30 pounds of fines (alfalfa leaves and short stem) every day that I'm busy stacking. and I clean and blow the wagon off everyday to reap this, which is also used as mulch.

I'm careful in its use, cuz two or three inches will heat up when it get's wet. But if you ever notice, a pile of rotting hay will always have moisture underneath...or at least in this area. But, soil varies quite a bit here, as well. It can be a very sandy loam to a heavy clay. The only place I don't see wet spots under a pile of hay, is under a large barn.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Joe, when I have a "bald" spot in the pasture or the start of a wash/erosion problem, placing one or two round bales in the area always seems to fix it. The combination of the trampled grass/hay and cow/goat poop sprouts grass like crazy. You can almost grow grass on a rock with enough hay waste and poop piled on top of it.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Somewhat to my little dogs distress, the summer solstice has come and gone and so the hens are laying fewer eggs! I no longer have enough to share!

Oh, I have increased his kibble to make up for the loss of his daily warm, fresh egg but he would rather have the eggs. I am putting the eggs in a bucket when I gather them, so that when I come out of the hen house it looks like I have no eggs at all!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

temp. is gone down to 24C today. far cry from 45C. we had a little rain and expecting more all week. not bad for working in the garden. did some weeding and dead heading this morning. will mow after supper. cut a rose while I was out. not sure what it is . duchess something or other. I never remember to save the tags. I thought it was so perfect. I wanted it by my reading chair. wonderful fragrance too. I only had one rose bush that didn't survive last winter. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Terri said:


> Somewhat to my little dogs distress, the summer solstice has come and gone and so the hens are laying fewer eggs! I no longer have enough to share!
> 
> Oh, I have increased his kibble to make up for the loss of his daily warm, fresh egg but he would rather have the eggs. I am putting the eggs in a bucket when I gather them, so that when I come out of the hen house it looks like I have no eggs at all!


Poor baby dog!! My Dixie loves them too.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, I have nothing homesteady to report. I'm immersed in a summer project, and I'm consumed by it. That was the plan, so I guess this is good from my perspective. 

Pigs are still doing well, as are llamas and goats. Pigs won't be ready for slaughter for another three months. Chickens are laying like crazy (sorry, Terri!) and I'm giving away dozens of eggs.

I'm harvesting a few things out of the garden... still rhubarb, artichokes, Swiss chard, fennel, carrots, onions, chives and some other herbs. Strawberries are done -- I don't care for everbearing varieties. Asparagus, too. I've harvested massive quantities of raspberries from a friend's place. Black cap raspberries are almost ready now, and the endless blackberries soon.

That's it. I'm a homesteading disappointment this year. :ashamed:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

tambo said:


> Poor baby dog!! My Dixie loves them too.


Buddy was waiting at the hen house door for me today: he looked so unhappy that I gave him an egg.

Tomorrow he will not have the CHANCE to guilt trip me, I will leave him inside when I care for the darned chickens!!!!!!!!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Reluctantly I purchased a pound of Sevin. I sprinkled 8 ant hills; I would have left them alone if they'd done the same but I walked out in the yard 2 days ago and came back with at least 70 itchy split pea sized welts on me. I didn't kick their nests or seek them out; they attacked me. Totally disgusted that all those tiny toads (1" long or smaller) along with the lizards (too busy flapping their red throats to get laid) didn't do a darned thing to eat the bad bugs, I dusted my veggie plants. No bees were involved; I avoided the blooming winter squash. Peppers and eggplants will thank me I hope. 30+ years of organic control gone. Darn.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raeven said:


> Well, I have nothing homesteady to report. I'm immersed in a summer project, and I'm consumed by it. That was the plan, so I guess this is good from my perspective.
> 
> Pigs are still doing well, as are llamas and goats. Pigs won't be ready for slaughter for another three months. Chickens are laying like crazy (sorry, Terri!) and I'm giving away dozens of eggs.
> 
> ...


If you aren't a true homesteader I don't know what one is!! Sound like you are doing a wonderful job of it to me!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

tambo... that is possibly the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me on this forum. Thank you -- you made my day!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raeven said:


> Pigs won't be ready for slaughter for another three months.


Mmmmmmm. Bacon.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

My bra production has... errr... collapsed.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Made strawberry jam. Making blueberry and peach marmalade next.


































Snapped some pictures of a neighbours garden while visiting family.


























Two families of Harris Hawks (I think) wanting lunch. There were seven in total; could not get all of them together in the same picture.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Cornflowers... some of my favorites.  Beautiful, GA!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Might have a house! :banana: Now I just have to figure out what I want to offer.

Left yesterday morning and came back this evening. Let the chickens out and found my dd's fav dead. She's heartbroken. When I took care of them before we left, she was in the run looking like she was going to lay. She looked fine, but must have been egg bound. I found her in the same spot.

My dog won't eat the excess eggs...unless I cook them for him first.  Although one time he did swipe 3 eggs out of the bucket when I set it on the ground to close the coop door. Maybe he likes them better when he can sneak them.....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Good luck girl.
Found out the contract some woman has on the place im looking at will be up the end of Aug. She has told the owners she wont renew.
Im going tomorrow, or this week to MY bank to get my pre approval letter
Tell us about your place??

As to eggs, I was shutting up the chickens tonight and saw a black snake in the nest. At 9 30 tonight, in the darkened chicken house with his head barely peeking out, I got him with one short from my 22


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Well, Bill, here's the link to it. http://www.century21.com/property/1442-west-little-garner-road-ashland-ky-41102-20641406-A10919258 I sure hope they will come down on the price, a bunch! It has the rooms we need, plus the garage for my quilting stuff and a storage building for all the tools and such. It has the acreage, but it's hillside. There are spots for me to plant some things and I'm thinking the fruit trees will line the long, long drive. On the plus side, there are no neighbors on any side, yeah! It even has an above ground pool in place, which the kids love. The only thing it lacks is a chicken coop and hardwood floors. I've already been in touch with the RE lady about a possible offer and let the loan guy know that another one may be in the works.

Truth be told though, I'd still prefer the stone house, but I have to be practical. Dang it!!

I might get to plant some things yet this year!

And Bill, when the time's right, you'll get your place too.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

The Time of the Zucchini draws nigh.










Teeny tiny bean babies that are popping up on the trellises.










Grapes are super happy this year.










The anise hyssop exploded to 5 feet tall in its second year and is now starting to flower. This one also happens to be a resting place for a lightening bug.










And a half dozen of the bulb onions are flowering. Someone needs to explain to them how biennials are supposed to work.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Terri in WV said:


> Well, Bill, here's the link to it. http://www.century21.com/property/1442-west-little-garner-road-ashland-ky-41102-20641406-A10919258 I sure hope they will come down on the price, a bunch! It has the rooms we need, plus the garage for my quilting stuff and a storage building for all the tools and such. It has the acreage, but it's hillside. There are spots for me to plant some things and I'm thinking the fruit trees will line the long, long drive. On the plus side, there are no neighbors on any side, yeah! It even has an above ground pool in place, which the kids love. The only thing it lacks is a chicken coop and hardwood floors. I've already been in touch with the RE lady about a possible offer and let the loan guy know that another one may be in the works.
> 
> Truth be told though, I'd still prefer the stone house, but I have to be practical. Dang it!!
> 
> ...


You're sewing stuff gets its own room!?!?!?!  I'm officially pea green with envy.

Terri you will get the place that is meant for you! Good luck sweetie!


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Terri in WV said:


> http://www.century21.com/property/1442-west-little-garner-road-ashland-ky-41102-20641406-A10919258


Wow Terri, that place is gorgeous! I'm not fond of the carpeting, but everything else looks fabulous. I pray that you get it, and for the price you want it for.

Have you heard of Young House Love? They've done some pretty amazing stuff to their homes with just a bit of paint and window coverings... Their current house is still under renos.

Linky: http://www.younghouselove.com/photo-gallery-2/


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

More salad


one hand is mine and the other is DDs Currants and not red raspberry, but some kind of thornless cross.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Garden is toasted. Too wet, too dry. It's kinda like Goldilocks with no just right. Weeds are a nightmare. They overtook while I was in the hospital. Tomorrow the bean area is getting re-rototilled and then replanted with beans.

In the autumn it's getting manured and tarped. Hope that will help in the spring.

Rolling herb garden looks good. Lavender, rosemary, basil, thyme and dill. I'll have to get a pic of that.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well this is kinda depressing. This is all I have to show for my gardening this year. Of course I think I've got a good excuse LOL.

Three blueberries (I did just plant it last Autumn) There were more but my little neighbor girl picked them.
View attachment 12294


My rolling herb garden. Some of the plants were purchased. Alright most of them were. More basil and dill were just tossed on there before I went for surgery last week.
View attachment 12295


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm taking no more pictures of my pitiful garden; I will not humiliate my poor naked, leafless plants. Maybe in a couple of weeks...if the Sevin kicks in.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Leslie, your only job this year is to keep that little blueberry bush alive for another couple of years. It will reward you handsomely.  Mulch it with sawdust... they like a lot of acid. That's what the growers out here do.

I just today harvested a bunch of my friends' blueberries and more of their raspberries. I'm buried in berries!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Sure rub it it in Rae--you're loaded with berries. 

I've been giving my blueberry my coffee grounds. It seems happy. This autumn it's getting a pot-mate. I had three miniature rose bushes last year just up and died--turned black. Creepiest thing actually. Those pots are going to house three more blueberries.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<chortle!!> I'm sure you have things you can plant in New Jersey that don't grow well here... but this is Berry Land, USA. You have to work hard to kill them here. If they shipped well, I'd send you piles of them!

I got a little tummy ache from having them this morning for breakfast straight off the bush... does that help? :stars:

That's weird, what happened to your miniature roses. I never had any luck with those things... blueberries are a better choice, anyway.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Blueberries are NJ's state fruit so they're appropriate and definitely do well here. And you can't beat a Jersey tomato.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, I could... but then it would be Jersey tomato sauce!!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Speaking of 'maters...
Put away some okra today, and picked another basket of tomatoes. 

View attachment 12333



View attachment 12334


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Nobody believed me when I said we have a lot of rain here so I put out a small soup can to measure. It's never had more than maybe 2" in it before. Today it's 1/2" from the top! I'm going to have to dump it in order to measure tonight's storm totals. The banana is loving it; my garden is not.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

He loves me...He loves me not. I dried a couple batches of calendula petals and comfrey leaf this week for a customer.










And been spending my weekend catching up on weeding...I've gotten rather behind this year between being too hot to want to be outside after work and all the rain that made the weeds exploded.










It's finally raspberry season. I'm lucky to have a neighbor that lets me pick anything I can reach along our lotline.










And finally...rooted up the first of my pink and purple potatoes for dinner.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I figured out my homesteady from the city apartment list now finally. YaY!

Doesn't pay right now to garden, in a little bit though I will start a fall garden so I have time to get my containers and systems figure out while it's over 100 everyday...except today I think it's only been around 80....been raining all day and humidity stayed down thankfully so it's been nice. I hope it rains all week lol.

Down to just the last few tins of crappy processed foods...some kidney beans and tomato soup. Was able to get a bunch of my canned venison down here from up north via a friend who was driving down. I'm thankful for that.

Spent part of the morning lugging in my bulk rices, lentils, beans and other dry goods. There is just too much sodium and other crap in all the food in the stores and I've been becoming more and more sick since I moved to Dallas\Ft. Worth...so ending that now.

Hoping there are still blueberries on a friend's bushes next weekend. She lives about 1.5 hours away...hoping for a bucket or two to preserve for smoothies and to put with my plain yogurt.

Getting ready for my mom's visit. She will be here in October and so will my sister, then she is going back to CA with my sister. It will be a nice visit, I'm excited. Just realized today my trip to WI to get Mom is in almost exactly three months...lol..I gotta get crackin.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Jack is back! He didn't visit the last 2 leaves but has returned. I noticed a tree trimming service working across the street. If their chipper hadn't pooped out, I'd have had a load; they have my contact information. I also have the names of 2 "just down the street" tree trimmers. Where I live is pretty far from the "sell them" dump site which means they don't mind saving themselves a trip and leaving it here--at my place. My eggplants that had all leaves chewed off are sprouting new ones. Peppers still look strange but I have some hope. Beans are blooming. Cuke and zuke plants are terribly robust but look like they may produce; I have baby butternuts on a vine. I honestly doubt my tomatoes will ever bloom. FL is a very strange place to garden.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I may have found my calling--I was meant to be a banana farmer. 2 months in the ground, I have a pup (lighter blue arrow) and possibly 2 more. 
View attachment 12512


BTW, my current avatar is Jack heading back to the swamp last night. He's much cuter tucked into a leaf.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my garden is not in good shape this year. I keep putting the water to it but I don't think it's doing a particle of good in this heat. what we need is a good downpour. carrots are just laying there. my gooseberries are just about ripe and loaded. they are the small berries which I like best. my blue hydrangea is blooming and I didn't add any AS to it this year. blueberry bushes are doing well this year but no pics . they are out at my country place. my tomato plants are pitiful. ~Georgia.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I'd be quite happy to share my rain with you. 4 1/2" since Saturday! I don't mind the little 1/8 to 1/4" daily showers but do the math--we are wet here! And, no, it's not a TS causing it; we're just in a really wet weather pattern.. I don't think hydrangeas or gooseberries do well here. Darn. Why isn't there a perfect place where you can grow rhubarb and coconuts? Or is there? If so, someone tell me--I'm there!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

'Lo Jack! What's hoppin?

Maybe you've found your "niche" and will someday own a banana plantation!

Mon


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Hey y'all. I'm still working to much to be to homesteady. I was going to dehydrate some tomatoes but someone decided they needed them more than I did so they helped themselves to all my tomatoes and peppers I had. Yep they stole every one I had. Stripped them like a picked chicken.

So today I got out in the big garden and tilled between the rows and tied all the plants I have out there. They didn't get those. They stripped the ones I had in the raised beds behind my sheds. They had to know where they were back there.
I had a guy from work come look at a lawn mower Saturday evening. I had to work 12 hrs. Sunday and didn't go out looking when I got home. Yesterday I went out and they were all gone. I want to think he didn't get them but I know his family is capable of doing something like that. I think it may have been someone from his family.

So I guess I have a community garden now. I work to much to be able to keep a close eye on it. I'm going to buy some game camera's. I went to Walmart tonight to look at them and forgot to look at them before I left. I would forget my head if it wasn't attached.

I absolutely can not stand a thief. I would give anyone anything just ask. What made me they maddest is the didn't even leave me one. That's just low down.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I finally got some good news yesterday  I accepted an offer for a job that is extremely similar to what I was doing at my last job and will be a hefty raise from what I was making before the layoff. So hopefully all my money troubles will be solved! The tenative start date is the 6th but I'm already playing with the budget so I can plan to rebuild my savings and put on a desperately needed new roof.

I splurged on a couple items I'd been eyeing up at the garden center to celebrate. A shade umbrella for the bunny run and a decorative ducky to keep them company 










Cucumbers were in the last bed to be planted so they are running behind schedule, but finally making progress up their trellis and starting to flower.










And just because the camera hadn't given them any attention yet...kale! I'm actually slurping on a green smoothie with some of this yummy stuff blended in it right now.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

tambo said:


> I'm going to buy some game camera's. I went to Walmart tonight to look at them and forgot to look at them before I left. I would forget my head if it wasn't attached.


If your schedule gets hectic, try looking on Amazon. I bought some cameras there a week or so ago for $20 less than they were priced on Walmart.com. They were delivered in just a couple of days. Now if I could just remember to stop and get the c batteries I need to operate the darn things, I'd be in business.


----------



## ruckusred (Jul 17, 2013)

First post here! I wanted to say hello, and that even making the attempt to homestead is a courageous decision (no matter what your results!)
So, a little about me:
Grew up with parents who love to garden, cook, sew, hunt, etc. My father has a fondness for Native American culture, so I went to a lot of pow wows and ate a wide variety of food when I was little. Moved to NYC, got a fancy job and fancy apartment on Wall Street, and realized (after too much time had passed) that I was incredibly unhappy with how my life had turned out. I moved back home and started pursuing odd jobs that made me feel like I was having more of an impact, and ended up working at a farm in Stockton, NJ.
My plan is to move to the farm full-time in a few months (renovating an apartment there) and raise meat rabbits. I also manage the office at my brother's automotive business part-time so I have a small but regular paycheck. I usually like to move through life at a pretty fast pace, but seeing as that hasn't worked out so well in the past, I'm trying something a little different. Seems to be going well so far.
Anyway, thought I'd say hello, and I hope I can contribute to the group


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Welcome ruckusred!
RW I ordered one on ebay last night. I am going to put a couple around here so I will be looking around for another. I bought a Moultie I35.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

tambo said:


> RW I ordered one on ebay last night. I am going to put a couple around here so I will be looking around for another. I bought a Moultie I35.


I got a couple of Stealth Cam cameras. Usually I just borrow some from my brother, but I went ahead and made the plunge to buy my own. I want to keep track of how many deer I'm feeding from the garden, plus, with good placement, I can keep tabs on whose coming/going on the farm.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I love all the pics! We finally have some sunshine and heat, so the maters are FINALLY producing..... of course, the heat makes most of the lettuce bolt, but still have a couple that dont bolt. Cukes producing, and the beans have come up (semi bush, whatever that means) Squash, all of it, has started producing, too, not quite ready to pick. I didn't plant lots because of wierd rainy cold spring/summer we had two years in a row. 
foxfire I attempted okra last year, but didn't do well. I really miss eating it.
Love your rabbit; my oldest kid used to raise them. Would love to do it again, but not enough to make the effort.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Yay!!!! Another Jersey~ite! So what exit are ya? LOL

Zukes and cukes are finally started to look healthy. Tomatoes still going strong but only little, bitty babies so far--it'll be a while before I pick one. Started to add coffee grounds to the planter containers where I'm planning on putting blueberry bushes (Tophats) in the Autumn. 



ruckusred said:


> First post here! I wanted to say hello, and that even making the attempt to homestead is a courageous decision (no matter what your results!)
> So, a little about me:
> Grew up with parents who love to garden, cook, sew, hunt, etc. My father has a fondness for Native American culture, so I went to a lot of pow wows and ate a wide variety of food when I was little. Moved to NYC, got a fancy job and fancy apartment on Wall Street, and realized (after too much time had passed) that I was incredibly unhappy with how my life had turned out. I moved back home and started pursuing odd jobs that made me feel like I was having more of an impact, and ended up working at a farm in Stockton, NJ.
> My plan is to move to the farm full-time in a few months (renovating an apartment there) and raise meat rabbits. I also manage the office at my brother's automotive business part-time so I have a small but regular paycheck. I usually like to move through life at a pretty fast pace, but seeing as that hasn't worked out so well in the past, I'm trying something a little different. Seems to be going well so far.
> Anyway, thought I'd say hello, and I hope I can contribute to the group


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard ruckusred and best of luck to you!


----------



## ruckusred (Jul 17, 2013)

Tommyice said:


> Yay!!!! Another Jersey~ite! So what exit are ya? LOL


Currently Exit 127 off the GSP 

I haven't had too many tomatoes yet, just a few of the black cherry tomatoes so far. Next year I'll have lots of compost to try, but this year I'll just let things happen. The weather's been weird - lots of rain and now lots of heat - not sure if that's affecting the plants. 



vigilant20 said:


> Welcome aboard ruckusred and best of luck to you!


Thank you


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

How did this thread get so low in the list? BUMP!

The back yard is starting to take on a bit of a jungle feel 










And the beans are filling out. I took the opportunity to nibble from the bean wall when I was watering.










Dinner worth digging for. Even in this heat.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Rose of Sharon - I picked up this bush, all-ready 5ft tall, on sale for $3. Original price was $45!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Rose of Sharon makes a great salad. You can eat the petals and the leaves.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> Rose of Sharon makes a great salad. You can eat the petals and the leaves.


I enjoy them also. They tastes best in the morning before they open and the sun dries the flavor out of them. They are good battered and fried with syrup.

Tried eating hollyhocks thinking they would taste like Rose of Sharon but they don't, they have less flavor and are slightly courser then the soft Rose of Sharon petals.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Today was the best day. My youngest son and I just hung out taking care of housekeeping type chores. He helped me with laundry, portioning out the 15 pounds of hamburger meat I bought on sale. then he cooked dinner 

He will be seventeen this Tuesday. We have found our stride since big brother got his own place this last December. Big brother is doing great and what a gladness in my heart. Soon, youngest will be out to try his wings. It's been pretty awesome.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Last night there was a huge house fire not far from us. Everyone got out okay but the house is a total loss. Today I made sure our fire extinguisher and batteries for smoke alarms were in good working order. Take a few minutes out of your day and make sure you have a plan and exit strategy for getting out when there is a fire. The neighbors say all they heard was a loud pop and the house was instantly filled with smoke. They have four little children.

After work, I took what I thought would be a short nap and ended up sleeping four hours  So, with all this energy I will cook a pot of rice, grate cheese and put on a crockpot of beans for tomorrow. Enchiladas are on the menu for the birthday boy (17) tomorrow. If there is any energy left over I will bake a couple of loaves of bread :bouncy:


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Boys in their "just about to become men stage" and the year or so after (I'll apologize to anyone Jewish here right now but pimply 13 is not when it happens) are so sweet and so frustrating! I remember DS being my sous chef and conspirator in the kitchen then; we had so much fun until he met his sweetheart and made her his assistant just after I had him trained perfectly. The EX told me our fairly large kitchen was too small for the both of us so, if he was cooking, I had to leave. DS and his lady had a tiny kitchen for years and never had space issues. If they got too close, they embraced and laughed. I must have trained the kid right; they're 8 years into this.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

My Pole Beans are basically dead from two heat waves in short succession. Onions were a flop. Half my beets were a flop. Basil is doing poorly. Radishes did good. Turnips did good. Zucchini is growing slow.

Over all it is a bad year for me.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I picked my 1st bean! 
View attachment 12823


And discovered that tree frogs like butternut squash vines, too. (This isn't Jack; he's in the banana today.)
View attachment 12824


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

It's been a while but I got serious about sourdough.

From this (drying off my latest "capture"):
View attachment 12861

To 5 enormous English Muffins!
View attachment 12862


Put up some salsa verde--just a pint. Gave Joe, roomie, "cook's treat"; he's had it before and approved. Handed him 2 small beans from the garden. He asked if you could eat them raw; I said sure. Last night I made fried green tomatoes; FGT virgin had one and said he could eat a plateful. He's very interested in plants and knowing what is growing. It's really fun to watch someone who's so willing and eager to learn.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Gosh Katy you're like the frog whisperer. LOL

Came home to a garden in not so bad shape. Tomatoes have plenty of green ones and are looking good with absolutely no blossom end rot, cukes and zukes are finally taking off and running their vines all over. Tossed some bean seed in two of the former broccoli planters and they are looking marvelous! Hopefully tomorrow I'll get out in the garden and plant the big area with green beans.

Came home with produce from my brother's place--red potatoes, cukes, string beans, celery, cabbage and I gleaned his broccoli plants of tiny florets before he pulled them. Also brought home 5 pounds of string beans and 5 pounds of peas from an Amish farmstand near him. All for $10. Oh and half the peas were already shelled.

I go back to work on Monday and I'm really looking forward to it too.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Tommyice said:


> Also brought home 5 pounds of string beans and 5 pounds of peas from an Amish farmstand near him. All for $10. Oh and half the peas were already shelled.


If I could find an Amish person who farmed in paradise, I might just be willing to shell $10 worth of peas as long as I could buy a bushel of tomatoes. None here.

Stupid frogs do what they want whether I call "ribbet, ribbet, ribbet" to them or not. Toads and lizards (males with these crazy red orange under the throat displays they think are sexy) are everywhere. Did I ever mention I hate anything not mammalian?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Onions came in this morning. These were the freebies I got and shoved in a shady area next to the fence so they didn't get real large. But I still brought in 100 to dehydrate, which will be plenty for me.










Someone's blushing 










Snack time! The first of the kohlrabi meant leaves for the bunnies to snack on and raw salted and sliced goodies for me.










And finally, an artsy fartsy shot for pruning time.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Got all of those peas and green beans blanched and vac-packed for the freezer. Some of the beans got frenched. Not sure if I'll ever do that again. That frencher was a pain in the patooty. Got 9 rows of beans and 4 rows of peas planted in my garden. Tomatoes are looking gooooood. Can't wait for the red to begin. 

Oh and through all of this, Dad's fridge broke. Weird thing is freezer still kinda works (cold enough to keep stuff frozen but not cold enough to be a freezer in my opinion). It's old and he didn't want to try and get it repaired so we went and picked out a new one. It's being delivered tomorrow and is smaller than the current one--my idea, he doesn't need a big fridge and it'll be less costly to run. So now my fridge is packed and he's got stuff in the plug in cooler that we use to bring cold stuff back and forth from the cabin (it's the kind that plugs into the cigarette lighter and it has an AC/DC adapter).


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Nothing much really homesteady-ish. My rose bush continues to grow like the cardinal vine, it's running amok. I need to get some tie ups for it. It has over twenty blooms on it right now, so I am very happy with my choice. I love the white base of the petals.
View attachment 12983


They begin as this color and fade to the red above.

View attachment 12984


In varying shades of growth in my JD barrel planter.
View attachment 12985


And my cardinal vine gone wild. I'll have to do some cutting back today even though I find its delicate vining attractive, it's taking over my wind chimes which are off limits to plant thugs!

View attachment 12986


Vigilant, I loved that photo of the gloves and pruners, beautiful tonality you captured there.

~ST


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Homesteading, hmmm just plodding along but some excitement yesterday. My 6 y/o twin nephews snuck down to visit me when I came home for lunch. They wanted ice cream bars and to see my chickens. So while we were eating the ice cream and wondered down to the coop. We (I) turned the corner and saw that the live trap had been sprung. Looking closer I saw that they were going to be surprised by what they saw.

Blayne on the left had had an accident the day before (he fell off our lowboy trailer) decided he would change his injury story to say he fought the **** and won. Blayze his brother was almost wishing he had some injuries for a story.. LOL Them, their Dad and Mom took it out into the woods. Chickens weren't very concerned with the whole thing.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Had to kill one of my newer piglets to put him out of his misery a couple of days ago. When I went down to release the pigs into the pasture, Chops came limping out on the front of a rear foot. No idea what happened, but the foot was obviously badly broken. Maybe he got into an altercation with his much bigger poppa. Anyway, was glad of the practice target shooting recentlyâ¦ I segregated him from the rest of the pigs, gave him a nice pile of sweet feed to focus on and keep him still, one shot and after he looked stricken for a moment, he dropped without further fanfare. I was glad it was clean and he didnât suffer â which was the whole point. Still sorry to lose the little guy. He looked very promising as a breeder boar.

Got a fine wasp sting on the neck while mowing this morning.

Sometimes the homesteading life isnât all fresh strawberries and quiet, starry nights. Still my preferred way of life, though.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Are you processing that little pig yourself?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Never mind lol.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

doodle... he wasn't very big, only 35 pounds, maybe. I thought briefly about processing him, but that wasn't my job assignment on the original homesteading team and although I could have used the practice, I didn't really need all the sausage I'd have made. By the time I eliminated skin, head, tail, bones and guts, I'd have maybe netted 10 pounds of usable pork product.

Besides, he was smiling at me. ig: I just couldn't.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Rae you could have put a bag over his head and made 10 pounds of bacon. Really woman, what were you thinking?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, Leslie... obviously, I wasn't.  Oh, well. My bacon loss...


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't know what I'd do. Probably call my friend who's a single female and knows dudes that would give butcher lessons. I don't know though she broke up with the guy who lived in Lebanon and had a huge meat pig on a leash like a dog with a dog house and a goat living on the front porch in a hay fort.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

doodle.. yeah, that's definitely helpful. I don't mind the butchery, but it helps to have someone show you the whole processing routine, snout to tail. Like I said, I could have hacked him up well enough for a few pounds of sausage, but that was about it. :ashamed:



Tommyice said:


> Rae you could have put a bag over his head and made 10 pounds of bacon. Really woman, what were you thinking?


Actually, I meant to sayâ¦ I had a fit of giggles over the picture in my mindâs eye of the look on the face of my meat processing dewd, if I swanked into his fine establishment, holding out for his inspection a pork belly the size of a newborn babyâs disposable diaper in one hand, and a couple of miniature ham hocks in the other, and asked, âWould you mind putting these in the curing queue? Iâll be back for them when Iâm ready to cook breakfast for two in a few weeks.â ROFLROFL!!!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

You could've buried him in the ground over a bed of hot coals. Dug him up in the morning for breakfast, lunch and dinner.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Actually, don't they use hot rocks, not coals?

Personal luau, party of one, bring your own grass skirt and pair of coconuts.  Might could've found time to import some taro root and make my own poi, while I was at it.

Ahhh... if only I was fully retired...


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I planted a lot of camassia quamash years ago to enjoy a buried pit bbq like that. The first year they all came up and I was excited this would be a successful edible venture, but then something must have eaten them as they were thinned down to ridiculous scattered novelty edibles maybe 2 dozen.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raeven said:


> Actually, don't they use hot rocks, not coals?
> 
> Personal luau, party of one, bring your own grass skirt and pair of coconuts.  Might could've found time to import some taro root and make my own poi, while I was at it.
> 
> Ahhh... if only I was fully retired...


Now I'm going to have to look up poi to see what it is.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, save yourself the time and trouble... it's akin to eating wallpaper paste.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

*Poi* is a Hawaiian word for the primary Polynesian staple food made from the underground plant stem or corm of the taro plant (known in Hawaiian as _kalo_). Poi is produced by mashing the cooked corm (baked or steamed) until it is a highly viscous fluid. Water is added during mashing and again just before eating to achieve the desired consistency, which can range from liquid to dough-like (poi can be known as "one-finger", "two-finger" or "three-finger" poi, alluding to how many fingers are required to scoop it up in order to eat it, which depends on the consistency).


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Today's my last day at the garden center! I'm getting pretty excited about the new job...and the 5 days off I'll have to play in the garden before I start.

For pictures I give you tomatoes, zucchini, peppers, and cukes!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Sometimes...sometimes...you look around and think...wait, wait, wait, what just happened? I'm not even sure what is going on right now but I will be going to look at land in.......uhm...Oklahoma weekend after this coming. There is talk about a cabin. No clue. I think I started adopting a work attitude in my personal life and all of the, "Sure." "okay." "sounds good" comments have me in this area....that I am not sure where it is.

Not complaining though lol...just not sure what is happening. But somehow I like it...it's okay LOL hmmmm

On any other front...it's just flippin hot here. That's all. Hot. Just hot. Hot.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Why, maybe you should consider Ky, it's been cool hare the last couple of days(and drizzly).

Well, got the appraisal on the house today, still don't know when we close. There's no way I'm going to be able to get moved in time for school, it starts the 8/7. :hair

I so wish I was canning instead of purging and maybe packing.....


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh how frustrating, Terri! I'm not actually looking for land...I was told lol I'm going to look at some and apparently my input on what I would do is very much wanted. I still have to figure out what is happening right now. I'm half way excited..half way skeptical. Until something is said, I am holding off on the panic. lol


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

So, in the mean time, why not look, huh? :grin:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

....something like that  I may as well as approve of a place I will be spending time in..I reckon ....


----------

